
Ask HN: Who is looking for a co-founder? - break_the_bank
Had posted this a month ago. Posting this again! Haven&#x27;t hacked on anything since. I can do back-end, love Python but have professionally written Java&#x2F;C++. Have an interest in go-lang.
======
SiDevesh
I am looking for a co-founder in Bangalore, India. I am building
[https://prismos.dev](https://prismos.dev), which can be thought of as Android
(OS + SDK + App store) for IoT microcontroller boards. If you are someone with
experience in the field of IoT development and hardware prototyping, I would
love to discuss! Drop me a mail at swapnil@prismos.dev

------
baylessj
Hi, I'm in Eastern Time Zone USA and I'm looking for someone interested in
helping me build a cross-platform mobile and web app for keeping track of car
maintenance tasks. The mobile app is currently in a closed alpha release for
Android and I'm hoping to move it to a public beta and get an iOS alpha out
soon. I would greatly appreciate someone with experience in developing
profitable projects or simply another developer to collaborate with. I'm
currently developing the app in Flutter, you can view my progress and some
degree of planning in the project's github repo here:
[https://github.com/autodo-app/autodo](https://github.com/autodo-app/autodo) I
would prefer someone in a similar time zone to me, but that's not a hard
requirement. You can reach me at: contact [at] autodo.app!

------
mrauha
I'm a chemist with a background in computational design and optimization.
Familiar with that machine learning stuff.

I follow many fields & technologies, am into all kinds of things, and intend
to pursue these thingies more and more. I'm a bit on the idea person
-spectrum, but have the skill to get stuff done.

Not sure what to expect, but if you or anyone else is interested in chatting
up, you can email me at mun_gangsta_email@protonmail.com

------
The_Founder
I am looking for a co-founder for a project I've been working on for about
three years but am just getting around to monetizing.

Audiobook publishing.

I know, between Audible and Podcast there is no niche for a new audiobook
company.

Here is why you're wrong. "Audio" is taking off like a rocket right now.
Everyone has access to every audiobook ever made in their pocket, but
distribution and cost stand in the way.

OverDrive is great but lacks availability. Popular books are on 2-3 month wait
lists.

Audible is great but most people don't want an Audiobook subscription.

Most people want want ONE audiobook, right NOW, that they are going to LOVE.

My company is playing to that customer.

(I have completed steps 1-3)

Step 1. A database of the top ~1,000 audiobooks. Step 2. A dead simple site
that allows user ranked and curated lists by genre. Step 3. Allow users to
modify sources to add for each book. Like their own Amazon affiliate link,
OverDrive, YouTube, Magnet or Direct Download link. Each entry can be voted
and commented on. Step 4. Purchase rights to and produce audiobooks, using the
platform to leverage the product line.

Please e-mail for more info, thanks!

AudiobookLinks@gmx.com

~~~
jrpt
Why can't someone just buy directly from Audible / Amazon with a one-time
purchase instead of a subscription? For example, Obama's book is available on
Amazon in audiobook format for $7.99. [https://www.amazon.com/Dreams-My-
Father-Story-Inheritance/dp...](https://www.amazon.com/Dreams-My-Father-Story-
Inheritance/dp/B0009XC6DM/ref=tmm_aud_swatch_0?_encoding=UTF8&qid=&sr=)

~~~
jf22
I think You'll need a subscription to Audible to play it.

~~~
asdfasgasdgasdg
That is not correct. You can play audible books w/o a subscription.

------
throwaway13000
I am building a website called interviewblindspots. Website provides code
feedback with interviews in Mind. Its a large market so thats a plus. It aims
to be a onestop solution for interview preparation (in short term) and a CS
curriculum (in long term). I am a backend engineer by profession so I am
having lots of problems with Frontend, Specifically CSS. If you are
interested/intrigued in the idea, send me a mail (Email in profile).

------
kokozaur
I'm also looking for a co-founder. I have cyber-security background and I'm
interested in Product. I can write full-stack JS(Node, React).

~~~
robterrin
Kokozaur, I've been running a cybersecurity services business for the last 2.5
years.

My product pitch was just accepted into an accelerator (all non dilutive
capital) run by Columbia University and the City of New York.

Please reach out to the email in my bio, or let me know how I can contact you.

------
chinmays
Working on something called CodEnv(codenv.xyz) Building an offline platform
that lets you code without setting up environment. No need to install any
specific language or framework. Building on top of docker. I can write in
python as well as node.js with high proficiency. I do have some deep learning
experience, to be specific computer vision.

Hit me up on Twitter: chinmayshah899

------
davidbwire
Working on a vending locker concept that supports payment collection via
mobile money in Nairobi, Kenya. The long-term idea is to automate small kiosk
operations by leasing the locker technology for monthly fee. I have figured
out most of the hardware work and currently in prototyping phase. Open to
getting a co-founder with electronics and embedded systems background.

------
lighthousedsr
I am looking for a NYC based co-founder for a consumer facing app related to
itinerary/mapping/planning. Looking for someone with fullstack experience. My
background is consulting, then NLP and product experience at a B2B VC funded
startup.

~~~
robterrin
I may have somebody who is a good fit. My email is in my bio. Please reach
out.

~~~
lighthousedsr
Will reach out over gmail(?). Thanks!

------
013
I'm currently using Symfony to build fun things. Examples of toy projects I've
worked on: [https://ryanl.co.uk](https://ryanl.co.uk)

If anyone wants to work on something together, email is in my profile or ryan
@ the domain above.

------
gcid73
Full stack Engineer Based in SF, looking for a ML expert co-founder to tackle
a massive problem. Already talked with someone from the Alexa fund and if we
can pull it off, funding is secured. Interested in learning more write me at
moviil at ya hoo dotcom

------
QuarterDuplex
My company is working on a new wireless PHY from the ground up. We're already
ventured funded. Looking for a Business co-founder. Also open to anybody with
rf/dsp/sdr experience. Please email me b e n@sig la bs.com

~~~
motime321
Hello

------
sifex
Australia based community-focused platform SaaS to deal with sports teams,
communities and societies. Looking for a co-founder in business/marketing or
PHP/Vue development - Email hn@platformapp.io for more info.

------
jczhang
I'm looking for someone in the LA area with good ideas that (bonus) has
positive impact. I have development + consulting experience and am interested
in product strategy.

~~~
flignats
I'm in LA if ever wanting to connect

------
ironschool
Early stage SaaS solution - growth analytics for startups...looking out for
co-founder (sales). Reach out to me if this rings a bell. Email is in profile.

~~~
Silly_Spray
Hey, would love to talk but there is no email in your profile.

------
sanabriarenato
Not actively looking at the moment, but exploring opportunities in Brazil. I
have a data science/product background renato.s.sanabria@gmail.com

------
pemakenemi56
Not actively looking at the moment, but exploring opportunities - currently
residing in the Bay Area.

We can keep in touch on twitter - @pemakenemi

------
tosinonthemove
Ict angel looking for a co founder. I have a vision of creating hands on
solutions to common ict problems

~~~
mrfusion
Ict?

~~~
013
Information and communications technology. I think it's more commonly used in
England.

------
node-bayarea
I'm looking for a Python or AWS expert for a new BI solution

~~~
smithmayowa
What kind of business solution are you talking about?

My email is on my about section, I know Python and also know my way around aws

------
303motorman
Are you looking for a project to help with or more of a co-founder fit?

------
derrick_jensen
Never know when a good idea comes up, my twitter is @freefreecocaine

------
sochix
I’m looking for a co-founder/partner to start a new IT business in the USA.

I have an awesome team of engineers (not the average ones, they’re top stars),
but I have no idea how to sell their services on the USA market.

Reach me out on ilya.p@rd17.org

------
laksmanv
break_the_bank -- what's the best email to reach out

------
zzzzz_
Hi,

I'm looking for a co-founder. I started Slips.io as a way for gamers to make
bets on Twitch/live streams using cryptocurrency. We came up with the idea in
Jan 18 although we started working on the product in July. We had a full
product by the end of the year and got funding in Jan 19. Betting is a hard
market to break into and sadly my co-founder left in April. He handled design
although I'm no slouch in that department either. I'm a programmer by trade
but I'll do anything that needs to be done; copy writing, pitching, selling
etc.

We've pivoted to an blockchain powered esports league although I have an idea
of how to make the betting concept work as well.

My plans is to build out both products, launch, show traction and then return
to the investors I've been building relationships with this year to get some
seed funding.

I'm looking for someone who is interested in gaming and/or cryptocurrencies
and either has specific skills in an area (business/tech/design/sales etc) or
a generalist. Whatever your specific skils, I need you to have an immense work
ethic.

If you are interested, my email is my profile. I've provided some links below
for you to get a bit information about Slips. You can check out both
[https://slips.io](https://slips.io) and [https://slips.gg](https://slips.gg)
to look at the two products.

This is the deck we used to raise funds in Nov 18:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/928dgofikjif4xy/deck.pdf?dl=0](https://www.dropbox.com/s/928dgofikjif4xy/deck.pdf?dl=0)

Here is the deck in April 19 when the need for a pivot became clear:
[https://docs.google.com/presentation/d/1Nl9WJ4rMeCn-
hzVV7cla...](https://docs.google.com/presentation/d/1Nl9WJ4rMeCn-
hzVV7cla08op3zNeD8VxU4Bjab00Tw4/edit#slide=id.p)

This is how the betting product can still make a ton of money without being a
betting product: [http://bit.ly/2LK6fsa](http://bit.ly/2LK6fsa)

This is big picture overview of what the esports league is about:
[https://drive.google.com/open?id=1gnrKTfcfZs20-2RAAat3_2W-iv...](https://drive.google.com/open?id=1gnrKTfcfZs20-2RAAat3_2W-ivC0AVRrHnjKfHZnJbw)

Some more information from a product/story perspective about the league:
[http://bit.ly/2OhLEgO](http://bit.ly/2OhLEgO)

Technical Whitepaper: Whitepaper:
[http://bit.ly/2OhLEgO](http://bit.ly/2OhLEgO)

Tokenomics / Token Financials: [http://bit.ly/2YJhP8P](http://bit.ly/2YJhP8P)

A Video Explainer I had designed on a budget:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UHTZkW8018w](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UHTZkW8018w)

The app I'm currently building:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/3zehdu9n90zenwb/App%20Specificatio...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/3zehdu9n90zenwb/App%20Specification%206.01.31%20PM.pdf?dl=0)

~~~
hyuuu
I am not looking to be a co-founder but your delivery and presentation are
very polished, if you are ever in the bay area we should grab a cup of coffee
or something :) lmk!

